# New blades old bow saws?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I occasionally see old bow saws for sale online. I've hesitated to buy one, however, because I'm not sure whether I can find a replacement blade for it. Does anyone know if blades that fit these old saw are available?


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

I made gramercy's bow saw. they have 12" blades. I have used the blade I made from cut up bandsaw blades more than their blades. I did have to tap out the set on the teeth a little as the b/s blade sets are too aggressive.
although I do believe b/s blades are available with out any tooth set to em. I just used what I had at hand. I suppose it just depends on length and securing type to match up prefab blades. many hand tool retailers have blades with dimensions forsale. Highland WW comes to mind.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-BOWS.XX

A link to Gramercy Toolworks who sells bow saws, parts, and blades.

Also, I think some people use band saw blade material to make their own.


----------



## horologist (Feb 29, 2008)

I've heard mixed reviews on using bandsaw blades but may still try this in the future to get a coarser blade. 
My antique saw needed a blade slightly shorter than the Gramercy blades, I bought three sets and spent an afternoon making the necessary modifications.

For details see:
http://lumberjocks.com/horologist/blog/26242

The blades work well and I expect it will be a long time before I need to buy more. With an antique saw you will have go through a similar process to make blades from bandsaw blades or if you buy new blades intended for modern saws. Making a saw would be a fun project and Gramercy sells the required hardware to work with their blades. Both approaches have their appeal.


----------

